# Pullets or Roos?



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## churchchick02 (Mar 12, 2014)

My experience with polish its hard too tell really .. Really wire feathers on top usually means roo feathers all together kinda like a boof is a hen







That was my hen






thats my roo you can tell the difference hope this helped

Sent from my iPad using Chicken Forum


----------

